# cant change my email address to work with this site



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

Im deleting an old email account because it is so unreliable. Ive tried to change it to a gmail account but i keep getting a message saying i cant use this particular email.
Any ideas?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gmail not allowed due to spam. If you pm John h he'll do it manually


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Let me know what it is and I'll sort it for you


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I need to change mine too to gmail, as my old email no longer supported by orange. I'll PM


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

spike said:


> I need to change mine too to gmail, as my old email no longer supported by orange. I'll PM


All done for you Spike


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

Ikon66 said:


> Gmail not allowed due to spam. If you pm John h he'll do it manually


No need, managed to divert all my old email

cheers anyway


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad you were able to get it sorted. Let us know if you need anything else.

Niall


----------

